# High water channels



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

With the warm weather this afternoon, got out for a little over 2.5 hrs and caught some channels on the GMR. Was in South Dayton fishing some wood in current areas and found a few fish behind the structures since the water was up about 3 ft. lots of trash in the water and quite breezy but the takes were pretty good, I hooked 4, landed 3, same rig as last couple of times, a 3 way , 2 oz peanut and 6/0 gama circles on a 6 ft medium action rod with a Abu 5000 loaded with Big game 20 lb. All fish on Frozen cut bait. 

Pics below...also note on the middle picture , the dimples on the side of the fish, all 3 had them visable but this one turned out well, I assume these are taste buds that are highly in tune with the high water. anyone else have any theories on this? 




























Better get out while you can before Ole Man Winter shows up for good...The fish are still biting

Salmonid


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice catches. I am hoping to get out at least one more time before it is here for good


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats on the channels! I need to get out and do some fishin....


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Way to go Mark, I really wish I could of went with you. The weather was so nice and warm! Nice fishies!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Salmonid said:


> Pics below...also note on the middle picture , the dimples on the side of the fish, all 3 had them visable but this one turned out well, I assume these are taste buds that are highly in tune with the high water. anyone else have any theories on this?


I caught a channel a few months ago that had what seemed like a hundred of those bumps but they were red. I thought the fish looked sick to me because of that. Never occured to me that they might've been taste buds. Can anyone confirm this?

By the way, great job Salmonid!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

NICE channels.....................i find it awesome that you guys catch channels in water this cold !!! GREAT SHOW !!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

tcba1987 said:


> NICE channels.....................i find it awesome that you guys catch channels in water this cold !!! GREAT SHOW !!!


We are fortunate to have these types of channel cat/pickle havens here in our area. Mark is good at finding both.   As odd as it is, there always seems to be channel cats near the pickle havens, according to Mark that is.  :T


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmmm, if I recall this is Dinkbusters spot, he was the one to find it...raises a few more questions eh? ;^)

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

just so happens EVERY point of access on this river has also become "meeting places" for "certain folks". i have no problem with them at all, they are actually good security in the parking lots keeping an eye on the cars . however, when 'ol Mark gets out of his vehicle and starts putting on those skin tight waders of his, their attention seems to get diverted for the moment.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats on the nice fish mark, im home for christmas break so call me whenever you want to get out, im here until the 1st


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> just so happens EVERY point of access on this river has also become "meeting places" for "certain folks".


That's Funny..............havent they ever heard of a motel room ?? its actually a shame that is going on................we had a pretty decent fishing hole closed down around here because of the things that were going on !!! this was actually a state owned PUBLIC fishing area and the state actually locked it down because of this crap !!


----------

